# Hopper 3 adding 2 Wally's



## Victor C (Jan 14, 2017)

Hope someone on this site could help? Been searching for weeks.....

Approx 6 months ago I had swapped from Directv to Dish Network. Had a Hooper 3 installed with three wireless Joeys. The dish antenna has two LNB's looking at 61.5 and 72 with one cable coming from from dish to Hooper 3. No other switches, nodes, nothing. There is an extra cable coming from the dish but it is not hooked up where it enters the house. Looks like a spare cable. No connector on it.

Here is the question?

I have two Wally receivers in a RV parked next to the house. I want to connect these two receivers to the existing antenna. I have talked to many many folks, no one can agree on what is needed or if it can even be done? I have a travel antenna but don't want to set it up when at home.

I do know based on my location, the wallys must hit eastern sats for local HD's, already figured this out.

Can I connect to the extra cable coming from dish? Or do I need some type of switch? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to research if any signal coming out of the cable first ... just make F-connector and run your W on it - will see what you could do after that.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Victor C said:


> Hope someone on this site could help? Been searching for weeks.....
> 
> Approx 6 months ago I had swapped from Directv to Dish Network. Had a Hooper 3 installed with three wireless Joeys. The dish antenna has two LNB's looking at 61.5 and 72 with one cable coming from from dish to Hooper 3. No other switches, nodes, nothing. There is an extra cable coming from the dish but it is not hooked up where it enters the house. Looks like a spare cable. No connector on it.
> 
> ...


The Wallys are not compatible with the Hybrid LNBs using a Hopper3.
You can't hook it up to the same Dish as the Hopper 3.
You would need a Seperate dish with a DPP EA2 LNB.
Just like I have installed.

The extra wire is just a Jumper for checking and peaking the dish which the tech most likely left there.

The DP42 switch may help solve this, But its not available yet, and the specs are still not fully available and contains lots of speculation. 
Here is From the Dish depot website.

DISH WALLY Receive with RF Remote
Here is my setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> The Wallys are not compatible with the Hybrid LNBs.


wait a sec !
did you try it by YOURSELF ?
It's DPP LNBF first, then with Hybrid support...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> wait a sec !
> did you try it by YOURSELF ?
> It's DPP LNBF first, then with Hybrid support...


Makes no difference since a H3 is connected to it absolutely nothing else can be.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

n0qcu said:


> Makes no difference since a H3 is connected to it absolutely nothing else can be.


Exactly it can't do both at the same time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you didn't test it, I'm still skeptical to bold statements like this


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> if you didn't test it, I'm still skeptical to bold statements like this


You test it.
I'm not going to Have Hopper3 issues because you don't believe the written documents or the Dish techs or Retailers.
I'm fine Following the Guidelines that Dish has set in place for Wallys and Hopper 3s.

You have a Number of bold statements yourself that you never ever seem to back up.

So when you're done Trying your Wally with your Hopper 3, Let us know if your Hopper3 and five 4K joeys will support six 4 K streams.

If you can find 6 4K streams


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> You have a Number of bold statements yourself that you never ever seem you back up.


I'm listening ... or you bluffing ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you guys want to argue take it to a private conversation ... we do not need the noise.


----------



## Victor C (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks all for the Replys. So I get it, sounds like my best option is just to get another dish. No problem.

So for two Walley's I need a Dish Pro Plus LNBF? Correct? Is there a east and a west version? What's the .2 and .4 on the dishes. I need a east setup to get local in HD. 

Best place to purchase this?

Thanks again,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try the hanging cable first ...


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Victor C said:


> Thanks all for the Replys. So I get it, sounds like my best option is just to get another dish. No problem.
> 
> So for two Walley's I need a Dish Pro Plus LNBF? Correct? Is there a east and a west version? What's the .2 and .4 on the dishes. I need a east setup to get local in HD.
> 
> ...


You would need an Eastern arc 1000.2.
Ebay is where I always go.
But nothing wrong with Solid Signal, Dish Depot ,or Amazon. 
I have two 211s, 211z and a 211k.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> I would try the hanging cable first ...


You do realize the H3 is powering the LNB right.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> You do realize the H3 is powering the LNB right.


do you realize each port separate/protect DC load from other(s) ?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> do you realize each port separate/protect DC load from other(s) ?


What you seem to not understand, is Port1 is in use by Hopper3, Port 2 becomes in active.

If Port1 has a Hopper 1 or 2 installed, then port 2 remains active.

The 2 ports are used when you Have 2 Hopper2s or or a SuperJoey installed.

But when you have a Hopper 3, the 2nd remaining port becomes inactive by anything DPP.

You can connect your Supper Buddy in 1000.2DPH, but the minute you switch it to DPP, the meter goes blank.
Disconnect the Hopper3, and Bang the Super Buddy will work in both modes.

There is supposed to to be a Software Update that will allow the Wally to use DPH mode, But I've yet to see any confirmation on that.

So as of now DPP is required for Wallys .

While the LNB is both technologies, the Hopper3 prevents you from using both technologies at the same time.

If the Wally has been updated, then I don't see why it couldn't work.

And lets not forget, the EA DPH only has 2 output ports.
So how do you want him to hook up a Hopper 3 and 2 Wallys?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lets start from connecting one and see if it will works ...


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> lets start from connecting one and see if it will works ...


Again go ahead.
My Super Buddy was enough proof for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

your buddy wasn't a Wally !


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> your buddy wasn't a Wally !


Again, Try it , Let us know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I hope TS has ability to make F-connector on that cable


----------



## Victor C (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok, connected one Wally to other cable. The first time I powered it up, the message I got was "could not initialize dish, Once initialized you can view live". 

Powered down receiver, disconnected cable to dish. Allowed it to check dish and fail. Then reconnected and tried it again, this time got this message, " Not connected to port 1 on LNB, please connect to port 1 of LNB and retry. Or something like this, may not be the exact message. But you get the idea. 

I then took wally inside home. Disconnected my hopper 3 inside and connected the Wally to dish,works perfect with hopper 3 disconnected. 

Right now, I have Wally hooked to an old directv dish hitting 110, at least it give me noise on the tv........

Thanks again for the help.


----------

